# Removal of K wire.



## daniel (Oct 13, 2008)

Procedure

1) Removal of K wires, removal of sutures, closed manipulation, and application of long arm cast.


How would this be coded.


Resepectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## mbort (Oct 13, 2008)

if the removal of k-wires (20670) was done in the office and they were superficial, this is included in the global surgical package and not seperately billable.  The only thing you will be able to capture is the application of the cast and casting materials.

If the removal of k-wires was done in an OR, depending on your documentation, you will be able to use 20670/20680 with the appropriate modifier and NOT be able to code out for the casting.


----------



## sgordon (Jul 29, 2013)

*Orthopaedics 20670 with 27194*

We recently received a denial for procedure codes 20670-51 & 27194-51 which were Inpatient stating, “Payment included in payment for other service-Procedure code 27216-51.”  Unfortunately, the codes are not bundling in CCI Edits.  On AAOS CodeX 2013 is showing procedure code 27194 was included in procedure code 27216 from 01/01/1996 to 12/31/2008, but procedure code 20670 is not showing up included anywhere.  

Please advise how these codes should be billed.


----------

